# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Загрузка номенклатуры из прайс-листа поставщика

## artion999

кто может исправить ошибку ? платформа 1С V8.0

{Форма.Форма(759,53)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьОписаниеТиповСтр  ки)
	ДеревоНоменклатуры.Колонк  .Добавить("Наименование",<<?>  >ПолучитьОписаниеТиповСтр  ки(0));
{Форма.Форма(762,47)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьОписаниеТиповЧис  а)
	ДеревоНоменклатуры.Колонк  .Добавить("Группа",<<?>>Получ  тьОписаниеТиповЧисла(1));
{Форма.Форма(763,57)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьОписаниеТиповЧис  а)
	ДеревоНоменклатуры.Колонк  .Добавить("ПравильнаяГрупп  а",<<?>>ПолучитьОписаниеТипо  Числа(1));

разработчик пишет: "Нужно исправить в обработке на:

ОбщегоНазначения.Получить  писаниеТиповСтроки(0)"

http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...orumpost364600
но у меня  почему то не получаеться :confused:
помогите разобраться......

----------


## alexsmir

> платформа 1С V8.0


у Вас платформа 8.0 или 8.1? 



> разработчик пишет: "Нужно исправить в обработке на:
> ОбщегоНазначения.Получить  писаниеТиповСтроки(0)"





> но у меня  почему то не получаеться


а что у Вас не получается. Надо везде в модуле обработки перед функцией ПолучитьОписаниеТиповСтро  ки ссылку на ОбщегоНазначения. Например это будет выглядет так.



> ТаблицаДляСписания.Колонк  .Добавить("ИмяСубконто", ОбщегоНазначения.Получить  писаниеТиповСтроки(16));


Можете в модуле этой обработки добавить функцию (в Торговле она такая)



> // Служебная функция, предназначенная для получения описания типов строки, заданной длины.
> // 
> // Параметры:
> //  ДлинаСтроки - число, длина строки.
> //
> // Возвращаемое значение:
> //  Объект "ОписаниеТипов" для строки указанной длины.
> //
> Функция ПолучитьОписаниеТиповСтро  ки(ДлинаСтроки) Экспорт
> ...


А бух 



> // Служебная функция, предназначенная для получения описания типов строки, заданной длины.
> // 
> // Параметры:
> //  ДлинаСтроки - число, длина строки.
> //
> // Возвращаемое значение:
> //  Объект "ОписаниеТипов" для строки указанной длины.
> //
> Функция ПолучитьОписаниеТиповСтро  ки(ДлинаСтроки) Экспорт
> ...

----------


## artion999

платформа 8.0 ...в 1С ++ полный чайник ...но попробую )

_Добавлено через 13 минут 19 секунд_
выдал ошибку
{ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузка  Номенклатуры(4,9)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем уже определена (ПроверитьФайл)
Функция <<?>>ПроверитьФайл(ИмяФайла,  редупреждать=2) Экспорт

----------


## alexsmir

> Процедура или функция с указанным именем уже определена (ПроверитьФайл)


правильно. Она же есть в общем модуле. В названии функции надо добавить: Функция ПолучитьОписаниеТиповСтро  ки_1(ДлинаСтроки) Экспорт, т.е немного изменить название и соответственно в далее в самой обработке.
Но если у Вас платформа 8.0, а не 8.1, такой ошибки <<?>> ПолучитьОписаниеТиповЧисл  а(1)) выдавать не должно, она возможна только на платформе 8.1.

----------


## artion999

Спасибо дружище!! как говориться рождёный ползать летая хвост сломает ))
платформа 8.0..... внёс поправки результат тот же.....мож оно и клучшему, с других форумоф пишут что "Мы такой покупали - практически невозможно работать. Написали своё." я тут другую подискал http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...d=120&lid=6744 помоги запустить её, зделал как пишет автор "Скопировать в папку C:\WINDOWS\system32 файлы: mfc71.dll и msvcr71.dll" , а она пишет что "Не удалось загрузить компаненту StrMatch.dll, проверьте наличие mfc71.dll и msvcr71.dll " и следом ошибка "{Форма.Форма(298)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (DeleteCash)
	AddIn.DeleteCash(ОбщийКеш);  "

----------


## alexsmir

> платформа 8.0.


к сожалению платформа 8.0 (а соответственно и базы) давно в прошлом, поэтому проверить не могу. Но дам ссылку на неплохую обработку загрузки прайсов под 8.0
http://www.zronet.ru/files/LoadingExcel80.zip

----------


## artion999

для меня не принципиально 8.0 или 8.1 надстройка Потребительское общество работает и там и там , но вот хорошей обработки для анализа прайс листов под 8.1 немогу ни где отискать с целью ознакомления хотябы, прежде чем покупать хочу понять до конца что именно и в каком сочетании мне нужно......спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## alexsmir

> надстройка Потребительское общество


Это не настройка, а конфигурация. Все обработки делаются под определенную конфигурацию, как правило, бухгалтерия, торговля, поэтому в Вашей конфигурации данные обработки и не идут.

----------


## artion999

Может что то болеее практичное подскажешь для 8.1 или 8.2 ?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 13 секунд_
конфигурация По строилась на базе Бухгалерия

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 15 секунд_
обработки заточеные под бухгалтерию в ПотрбОбщество идут

----------


## костя хозяин

Привет скиньте обработку чтобы закачать прайс в номенклатуру 1с 8.1 ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## alexsmir

> обработки заточеные под бухгалтерию в ПотрбОбщество идут


для бух 8.1 - http://www.zronet.ru/razd_1_1.php (скачать программу).
можно посмотреть здесь http://infostart.ru/public/61330/ http://infostart.ru/public/22238/
на сайте инфостарт есть платные обработки для загрузки, найти можно поиском.

----------


## костя хозяин

СПАСИБО :)

----------


## hizahazahub

Буду очень признателен, если кто-нибудь скачает
http://infostart.ru/public/237186/
или просто зальет куда-нибудь strmatch.dll

----------

